# Rückruf Dell Akkus



## MatMer (17 August 2006)

Guten Morgen,
da doch mehrere ein Dell Notebook haben, folgenden Links, bei uns in der Firma sind zwei Notebooks betroffen, Dell selbst weiß jedoch noch nicht wie es genau ablaufen wird mit der Rückrufaktion



http://www.winfuture.de/news,26848.html 

http://www.winfuture.de/news,26591.html


----------



## maxi (18 August 2006)

Meiner zum Glück nicht dabei


----------



## MatMer (18 August 2006)

Naja, das kann man sehen wie man will, meiner ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt, da wäre nen neuer sehr willkommen gewäsen.


----------



## nade (19 August 2006)

Also da sieht man das Del erstmal Schadensbegrenzung betreibt, was ja nicht schlecht ist, aber selber noch nicht weiß wie gerade bei älteren Geräten handhaben, weil ja die Akkus nicht gerade billig sind. Nur gut das ich keine Hardware von Del hab  . Kann aber sein das nicht nur ihre Geräte betroffen sind, weil nicht umsonst gibts ein Video von ner Japanerkonferenz wo jeder einen Laptop stehen hat und einer an dem zum Glück keiner saß auf einmal in einer Feuer Rauchwolke nen Satz aufm Tisch machte.


----------



## MSB (19 August 2006)

Die Selektion erfolgt in diesem Fall ausschließlich nach Akku-Typ,
NICHT nach dem Alter des Akkus.

Die Akkus um die es sich handelt sind zwisch 1.4.2004 und 1.6.2006 ausgeliefert,
und wenigstens das "erste" Datum liegt außerhalb der Akku Garantie von 1 Jahr.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MatMer (21 August 2006)

Ausserdem ist wohl auch Sony zu 75% der Hersteller der Akkus, was an sich für Dell und Sony nen Image Verlust sein dürfte, wenn die sich jetzt noch schlecht bei der Rückruf Aktion anstellen werden wird es ganz schlecht aussehen.


----------

